# Relatives visa- Work Endorsement - Question for Legal Man



## Magijani (Apr 29, 2014)

Hello

My spouse is on a relatives Visa and am a permanent resident. She has received a job offer and would like her permit to be endorsed for her to start working.

I see there is a section:

VISITORS VISA 11.6 (RESIDE WITH SAC AND WORK)


i see there is need for police clearance, radiology and medicals. She has already done these and received her visa, does she need to go through the entire process again, just to get a work endorsement?


----------



## Bwixie (Mar 11, 2014)

Magijani said:


> Hello
> 
> My spouse is on a relatives Visa and am a permanent resident. She has received a job offer and would like her permit to be endorsed for her to start working.
> 
> ...


Hi Magijani
I'm not Legalman  but my understanding is that a relative visa and visitor visa 11.6 are two different visas and your wife cannot get a work endorsement on a relative visa. So your wife basically has to apply for a whole new visa. If the police clearance, radiology and medicals are older than 6 months, I believe she needs to get new ones.


----------

